# ATI Catalyst 12.6 command prompt window@ startup



## Shibaprasad (Jul 2, 2012)

I have HD6770 card and it was running fine with supplied old driver. But after update the ATI catalyst to 12.4 there was a command prompt window just after windows login (it remains about few second). Also I faced some problem with 12.4 driver like 1 blue screen and few time aero theme problem. Now I am using driver version 12.6 and it seems ok but the command prompt screen still remains. is it a amd driver issue or my card need service. plz help


----------



## coderunknown (Jul 2, 2012)

remove the cmd entry from startup using ccleaner.


----------



## krishnandu.sarkar (Jul 2, 2012)

I have the same card and when i tried to update to 12.4 back when it was released, it installed but got pink screen after the the installation is finished. And after rebooting it went back to 12.3 automatically.

I tried the same 4-5 times but everytime it used to go back to 12.3 automatically after reboot. I couldn't figure out why. And then left the thing.

Will update to 12.6 now, and report back if I get any such problem...

*Update : Updated to 12.6 and everything is fine *


----------



## ico (Jul 2, 2012)

Shibaprasad said:


> Now I am using driver version 12.6 and it seems ok but the *command prompt* screen still remains. is it a amd driver issue or my card need service. plz help


No card issue or anything. It is not even a driver issue. It's normal if you have the whole AMD driver package installed - which includes the driver and video conversion/transcoding files.

I also get the same thing, it's there for a split second and it goes away.

That Command Prompt window is for loading something related to AMD Video Transcoding. If you want to get rid of it, go to Add/Remove Programs, Customize the AMD driver and uncheck/uninstall everything related to video conversion/transcoding.

I'm using Catalyst 12.6 and I have the whole AMD stack installed.


----------



## Shibaprasad (Jul 2, 2012)

@krishnandu
same here, it never showed 12.4 but I did notice something, I checked with a version checker provided by amd and it showed 12.4 is installed. I think ver 12.4 is a faltu driver with full of bugs, hope that 12.6 will do fine. And thanks a lot for your help bro



ico said:


> No card issue or anything. It is not even a driver issue. It's normal if you have the whole AMD driver package installed - which includes the driver and video conversion/transcoding files.
> 
> I also get the same thing, it's there for a split second and it goes away.
> 
> ...



Thanks,
previously I was a Nvidia user and there driver interface and updater was very good. on the other hand ati is very good for their price/performance ratio but software wise they are not good


----------



## ico (Jul 2, 2012)

Shibaprasad said:


> Thanks,
> previously I was a Nvidia user and there driver interface and updater was very good. on the other hand ati is very good for their price/performance ratio but software wise they are not good


dunno, I've switched from nVidia to ATi as well. And I've found ATi's drivers better. I only update to WHQL drivers.


----------



## krishnandu.sarkar (Jul 2, 2012)

Yeah ico is right. I get that command window from the very beginning. It starts when Windows starts and shows something like "Initializing AMD Video Transcoding" or something like that.

So that's not a issue at all. As that screen goes away after few sec after it does the required initialization.


----------

